# Lyft is DEAD in New Jersey



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Months back I signed up for Lyft. I left the application on and had quite a few fake calls. One call spirited me out to an area and than got a cancel. Another call was a joke with some angry drunk woman calling me. I never got any legit calls so I turned it off. 

Just the other day I turned it back on to get nothing. I looked on the Lyft driver map and there very few drivers out there. 

I remember the mentor telling me he was making bank with Lyft in NJ, but I have a completely different experience. Absolutely nothing. On the other hand, Uber keeps me busy with calls. I got 10 Uber fares yesterday from working it part time. All were legit, no joke.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

All your posts show how you can't get enough of uber's fluids down your digestive tract and how lyft sucks ass.

Did you fail mentor ride or are you an uber guerrilla PR desk monkey from an Indian call center?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Suberman said:


> Months back I signed up for Lyft. I left the application on and had quite a few fake calls. One call spirited me out to an area and than got a cancel. Another call was a joke with some angry drunk woman calling me. I never got any legit calls so I turned it off.
> 
> Just the other day I turned it back on to get nothing. I looked on the Lyft driver map and there very few drivers out there.
> 
> I remember the mentor telling me he was making bank with Lyft in NJ, but I have a completely different experience. Absolutely nothing. On the other hand, Uber keeps me busy with calls. I got 10 Uber fares yesterday from working it part time. All were legit, no joke.


Well you helped uber to kill of lyft driving uber cheap rates. You effectively killed off your only way off the Uber tit.


----------

